# THINK ABOUT IT...REALLY



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Well the way I see it is bloodlines, gene pools... all are a toss up, really guess work because come on think about it hard... their are millions being spend doing research on thoroughbred race horses and not any specified bloodline has ever had a wining streak going...so yeah the royal bloodline is there but it really doesn't mean much. Just be happy you got a great dog and knowing the your bloodlines history.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I disagree, you can get consistency with a good breeding program and have Ch upon Ch in your produced off spring. Also when it comes to working dogs you can produce great working dogs time and time again, look that the German shepherds from Germany. Many of those kennels have produced constant working dogs with kennels that have take International CH year after year.
While you may never breed the perfect dog you can get close to it time and time again. Hopefully your dogs are our producing them selves.
While some horse breeders may not always produce the triple crown winner year after year, you can get close with dogs and horses.
Now sometime in a litter you will get dogs that do not make the cut in conformation or performance but those make great pets. Line and inbreeding will produce constancy in a good program.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I disagree, you can get consistency with a good breeding program and have Ch upon Ch in your produced off spring. Also when it comes to working dogs you can produce great working dogs time and time again, look that the German shepherds from Germany. Many of those kennels have produced constant working dogs with kennels that have take International CH year after year.
> While you may never breed the perfect dog you can get close to it time and time again. Hopefully your dogs are our producing them selves.
> While some horse breeders may not always produce the triple crown winner year after year, you can get close with dogs and horses.
> Now sometime in a litter you will get dogs that do not make the cut in conformation or performance but those make great pets. Line and inbreeding will produce constancy in a good program.


:goodpost:


----------

